# Problème installation Debian



## Tibaou (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
Voila je rentre en école d'ingénieur et je dois installer une version de Linux sur mon ordinateur. J'ai choisis d'utiliser Debian squeeze.
Je télécharge Refit je l'installe. Télécharge aussi Debian que je met sur une clé USB. Je reboot mon mac en appuyant sur la touche option je choisis l'image du manchot.

Tout se passe bien (choix de la langue, de la langue du clavier...) mais au bout d'un moment il essaye de détecter le CD-Rom et la je suis bloqué.

Il me dit aucun CD-ROM usuel n'a été détecté et me demande si il faut charger les pilotes depuis un support amovible.  Je fais non

Là il me demande de choisir le module et le périphérique du lecteur de CD-ROM si je fais non je reviens à la case départ si je fais oui il me dit :

La détection automatique n'a pas trouvé de lecteur de CD-ROM. Vous pouvez essayer de charger un module particulier si vous possédez un lecteur de CD-ROM spécifique (qui n'est ni IDE ni SCSI)
Module pour le lecteur de CD-ROM?
-none
-cdrom

pour les deux il me propose /dev/cdrom

le problème cela ne fonctionne pas....

Ne voulant pas faire de bêtise je viens vous demander de l'aide.


Pour des informations sur mon mac :
J'ai un macbook pro de 2009 (macbook pro 7.1 avec Lion dessus).

D'avance je vous remercie pour votre aide.
Thibaut


----------



## ntx (16 Septembre 2012)

Pour installer un second OS en natif sur ton Mac, il aurait peut être mieux valu passer par Bootcamp, non ?

Et avant de tout péter, pose toi la question de savoir si une machine virtuelle ne suffirait pas ...


----------



## Tibaou (16 Septembre 2012)

J'ai essaye mais le problème, debian n'a pas l'air de fonctionne il ne me propose que du Windows...
Sinon pour la virtualisation on nous a déconseillé ...


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2012)

La virtualisation, c'est simple et ça marche bien. Pour de l'utilisation normale (pas de jeux, disons) c'est amplement suffisant.


----------



## ntx (17 Septembre 2012)

Tibaou a dit:


> Sinon pour la virtualisation on nous a déconseillé ...


C'est qui "on" ? :rateau: C'est bizarre parce que ça fait fureur chez les pros ...  :rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (18 Septembre 2012)

Pour tester la virtualisation, VirtualBox


----------

